# Painting aluminum pontoons?



## 12hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello all, I'm in the process of preparing a set of pontoons for a duck blind and am curious on which type of paint/primer to use for the aluminum pontoons. Any suggestions?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Get a metal etching primer, I get mine from a local automotive store. Clean them completely and then hit with a cpl coats of the primer. After that most quality paints will hold to the pontoons just fine.


----------



## 12hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds good. I've been told to use or do a muratic acid bath first then prime. Just trying to keep it simple and cheap as possible. 
Thanks


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

You must etch the surface first before you prime. You can also use a 50% soluation of vinagar and water as a bath.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Be careful with the muratic acid.

Two primers (which is the next important part of painting alum.) that I've used in the past are Zinc chromate (sp) and Perma Bond (Ben Moore product I think) The perma bond works the best, but it's pricey. I used it on my alum garage doors and they have not chipped in 17 years.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I went to a Sherwin William's store only because it was close ..I ask what I need to paint Aluminum Siding ,I was some kink of primer then had them mix a camo top coat it has been about 8 years and still going strong,other that a few hundred scratches from use ,,I don't remember exactly what the paint was but it was exterior house paint


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Zinc Chromate is what we use for priming bare aluminum on airplanes, or it was. Now, there's a less harmful concoction out there.


----------



## 12hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep no way around it there is definitely going to be some work involved and going to be a bit pricey!! Found that rust-oleum has a primer for aluminum but only comes in 1quart size and is $$$ OUCH!!



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 12hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help on painting aluminum! I used muratic acid $6.00 and five cans of krylon camo paint. Note didn't paint inside due to it being covered by decking. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._9


----------

